# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 52)



## ripjack13 (Dec 20, 2020)

*What was the best gadget or gizmo you got for your shop for under $20?*
Example... a remote for a dust collector.






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
You’ll shoot your eye out, kid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 20, 2020)

I haven't tried it out yet but I bought a carbide cutter sharpening setup from Rockler last week. Jim (@JR Parks ) called me and was raving about it so I got it. I trust his judgement.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 20, 2020)

Hmm, under $20 makes it a little tough. Led shopights from sams club, super bright for 20 bucks. An old school pencil sharpener from a garage sale for a couple of bucks. Temperature and humidity gage for $7. Just little things that I use everytime I'm in the shop. Magnetic parts tray stuck on the lathe to hold chuck jaw screws and a chuck key, free with a harbor freight coupon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 20, 2020)

Magnetic angle measure I think was &19.99 on sale. The Grpprr push blocks were close to $20 since it was a 2 pack.

Greg had a good list, the parts trays are great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2020)

broom- almost 10 years old and still new

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 20, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> broom- almost 200 years old and still new


I fixed this for you Mike, you're welcome!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## trc65 (Dec 20, 2020)

Multiple packs of neon colored mechanical pencils. Can see them through the sawdust and chips. Combined them with little round rare earth magnets on each machine and I suddenly stopped losing several pencils a day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 20, 2020)

Chainsaw files to remove glue from the inside of tubes for pens.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 20, 2020)

Sandpaper

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 20, 2020)

Respirator since I don’t have dust collection yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 20, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> Respirator since I don’t have dust collection yet.


Make on of these, you can salvage most of the materials for free or very cbeap and it works great.




__





Shop made air filter.


This isn't really a tutorial as the air cleaner is already made and I have had it for years. But with my move and all it is easy to get to now to take a few pictures of how it is made. All you need is some plywood or mdf, and an old furnace squirrel fan and motor, some wire, a switch and a plug...



woodbarter.com

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 20, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Make on of these, you can salvage most of the materials for free or very cbeap and it works great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my grizzly ceiling mount air purifier came in the other day, just haven’t had any time to install it yet! Seems really nice! Thanks for the link!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 22, 2020)

The disc belt sander I bought from @Sprung

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 22, 2020)

Best gadget I got for $20 didn’t have anything to do with the shop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maverick (Dec 22, 2020)

A set of two silicone baking sheets for $12.95 from Amazon. I use them for gluing and epoxy mixing. Once dried, the epoxy and/or glue peel right off. No searching for scrap pieces of wood or other disposable items to mix epoxy on.

Edited to add...and a whole lot cheaper than the commercial glue mats.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm not sure I have bought anything less that $20 lately except for a cup of coffee.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2020)

Tclem said:


> Best gadget I got for $20 didn’t have anything to do with the shop


One can only imagine...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

